# 15t freewheel for standard hub threads?



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I know that AC racing made a freewheel that had the pawls on the outside so that it could have 15 teeth. However, according to Sheldon Brown "AC freewheels are no longer carried by any distributors we know of. AC no longer answers phone, fax or email. No stock for foreseeable future. Bummer, this was a nice product!"









So, does anyone know of any other 15t freewheels or where I can still get the AC one? 
My other option is to get a new chain ring. Anybody know where to get chain rings that have a three bolt hole pattern?

Thanks


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> So, does anyone know of any other 15t freewheels or where I can still get the AC one? My other option is to get a new chain ring. Anybody know where to get chain rings that have a three bolt hole pattern?


AC discontinued both their 15 and 16T FWs. To my knowledge, theirs was the one and only 15 available, although I've heard of people having trouble with them, so it may not be a huge loss.

No idea on the 3-bolt chainring. Never seen one.


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

as far as your three-bolt chainring is concerned, are you sure its removable and not pinned to the "spider" of the crank? ie, is there a spider or is everything just pinned together?


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AC-888-14T-Free...ryZ48843QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

While this is for a 14T freewheel. If you read the description it also states that he carries and stocks 15T and 16T as well. 25 bucks plus shipping...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Chris H said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AC-888-14T-Free...ryZ48843QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> While this is for a 14T freewheel. If you read the description it also states that he carries and stocks 15T and 16T as well. 25 bucks plus shipping...


I believe they're for BMX hubs. They will not fit standard road fixed/free hubs.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Ditto, they are for BMX flip/flop hubs... They won't work with standard threaded hubs...The "flip" side is a smaller diameter to allow for smaller than 16t freewheels


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got an unused 15t ACS freewheel, it doesn't work with my Paul hubs.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Will it work with my Campy hubs? 
I was just over at Yellow Jersey and they said that it would cost me ~$90 to get a larger chain ring for my cranks. That's more than the entire bike has cost me so far.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

threesportsinone said:


> Will it work with my Campy hubs?
> I was just over at Yellow Jersey and they said that it would cost me ~$90 to get a larger chain ring for my cranks. That's more than the entire bike has cost me so far.


What BCD chainring does your crank use? There are lots of generic rings out there for a lot less money.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not sure of the exact BCD (I'll measure later), but the crank says maxy on it. So I'm assuming that it is a Sugino maxy crank. The people at Yellow Jersey said that chain rings for that crank only came in two sizes 42 (what I have) and 52 or 53.

MB1: My dad is going to be in D.C. sometime September for the pro bike pro walk conference. 
Edit: Woah! he was way off, it's NEXT September in the other Washington. Unless there is some other big bike conference coming up in D.C.?


----------



## tomarnold98 (Sep 7, 2007)

Still got that 15t?


----------

